Ask HN: Where to download Synnonyms database for english word? - w3clan
======
Centrino
A synonyms database is a "thesaurus".

The Moby Thesaurus II "contains 30,260 root words, with 2,520,264 synonyms and
related terms", and is public domain:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moby_Project#Thesaurus](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moby_Project#Thesaurus)

The word lists can be downloaded on Project Gutenberg:
[http://www.gutenberg.org/catalog/world/results?title=moby+li...](http://www.gutenberg.org/catalog/world/results?title=moby+list)

There's also some public domain software associated with it:
[https://github.com/words/moby](https://github.com/words/moby)

